# Arm wire diameter



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Im going through a bunch of old motors and what not that I harvested the armatures from for the magnet wire.Old vaccuums,vcrs,etc etc etc.

Im going to get back into winding my own tjet and g3 arms again in the near future....

Two things:

Anyone ever come up with a winding jig to do this????Im not doing massive quantities of them,doing it by hand is ok.Just wondering if there is anything out there.

Secondly,anyone have a chart for magnet wire gauges and diameters???
I have to go through this stuff and see what I can and can not use.

Any and all input is welcome.

Mike


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm


Also, relays are a good source. The coils usually give you a nice little "spool" of wire.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks Gene,that'll work.

Mods,please move this thread to the Tuning Tips forum.
My bad for not checking first.

Mike


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Your wish is my command. 

Or, er... Sumthin' like that, anyhow.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thank you Mr Griff.Good tag line in your sig.There is a lot of truth in that statement.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway......

Back to the arm wire.Someone care to refresh my feeble old 47 yo brain as to what gauges to use for tjets as well as G arms?????

Mike


----------

